# Service Advisory: Canon Cinema EOS C200 & EOS C200B



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 10, 2018)

```
<em><strong>From Canon USA:</strong></em></p>
<p>We have determined that a recording error may occur with the EOS C200 / C200B. The details of the phenomenon and support plan are described below.</p>
<p>Preparations are underway to incorporate improvements/revisions for the phenomenon into the latest Firmware for the EOS C200 / C200B. Once this Firmware is available for download, we will make an announcement on our website.</p>
<p>We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience caused to customers, and we ask for your ongoing patience.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Phenomena</strong><b>

</b>Image quality degradation, such as color misalignment or edge distortion, may occur in the recorded footage when using the following combination of settings:</p>
<ul>
<li>Recording format XF-AVC</li>
<li>Frame rate 59.94i / 50.00i</li>
<li>1920×1080 resolution</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Workaround</strong>

Users should use a configuration that does not include the settings listed above, although we acknowledge that this may not be possible for all users.</p>
<p>Note: This Phenomenon only affects internally recorded footage. Output signals from the output terminals are not affected.</p>
<p><strong>Affected Products</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>EOS C200 / C200B Digital Cinema Cameras equipped with Firmware Version 1.0.3.1.00 are affected.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Support</strong>

Firmware Version 1.0.3.1.00 has been removed from Canon’s Web site. The new Firmware is scheduled to be released mid-June 2018.</p>
<p>If you have not already done so, please register the EOS C200/C200B. By registering, we will be able to notify you via email about future announcements.</p>
<p>This information is for residents of the United States and its five territories only. If you do not reside in the USA or its five territories, please contact the Canon Customer Support Center in your region.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Naisaki (Jun 12, 2018)

These ideas are considered good for many people.


----------



## DSP121 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for the valuable advice!


----------

